

How I Requested My Photographs from the Department of Homeland Security - interkats
https://medium.com/matter/how-i-requested-my-photographs-from-the-department-of-homeland-security-97ec2d51f7a0

======
DKnoll
>I have my photograph taken and my fingerprints scanned every time I enter the
United States. So do all other foreign nationals.

Canadians do not have their fingerprints scanned, at least I never have when
entering by either air or land.

The only people I know of who have had this done are those who apply for a
NEXUS card.

